# Unsupervised toilet paper tubing?



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Is it ok to leave a TP tube in his cage? There are slits cut in the sides so it doesn't get stuck. I usually only give it to him during supervised playtime because I think I remember reading somewhere that is was dangerous to leave it alone. But I can't find where I read that, so I wanted to double check.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It can be dangerous in case they do get stuck in the TP roll (even with the slit). Plus, they can knock over their food and water and make an epic mess. :lol:


----------

